# Our Dinner Guest



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

When we were having dinner last night, we had a guest in the garden who was also having his evening meal.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Enough to put you off your dinner :frown2:

We also have a local sparrowhawk that usually rips apart his unfortunate prey on our back garden when we are eating.Ours seems to have a penchant for pigeons which is not a bad thing as we are becoming overun by them.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

I put up a bird feeder in our back garden to attract all the usual culprits, which it did, I began to notice that there were fewer birds coming to the feeder, so I sat watching it for a good while. There the culprit sat, a sparrow hawk, it was sat about twenty feet from the feeder waiting for its lunch, I don't know how to feel as I like all types of birds.
John


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ours also favours pigeons but he doesn't catch enough of them!!!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ours also prefers pigeons but doesn't catch enough of them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

There's not much left of that horse it caught. Must have been hungry!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Interesting...when posting the image it didn't show in 'quick reply' so I reposted in 'reply'....will remember next time!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Having a big colony of sparrows

Inspite of the fact we live in town

But our house is covered in ivy

High hedges surround it

So we have a Sparrowhawk. Who visits

Aldra


----------

